# Thanks Gents



## snoman701 (Sep 19, 2017)

Just wanted to say thank you.

Having a rough month. My dad is dying...the end of a long saga. He's the one that gave me the silver bug that has developed in to it's own problem. He was diagnosed with colon cancer 17 years ago...I was 20 and it has been a pretty involved part of my life for that long. We thought he had beat the actual cancer, as he was originally only given two years. That was 15 years ago...it pretty much surprised everyone. Unfortunately, he was diagnosed with a new colon cancer last year. Mayo gave him six to eighteen months (post dated to almost a year before it was actually diagnosed), and he's about six beyond that now, which is just like him. It's been 17 years of complications...one problem after another for the poor guy. Every time I start to really put down roots somewhere, I get that call that something isn't right. It's hard to hold down a job when you have to run off and help take care of the parents at the drop of a hat, and it leaves you constantly looking for the next hazard in the road. A while back I started seeing a therapist, and it's disturbing to me to look back and see how much it has shaped my life's path. I wouldn't change it, but I also know that I've faced more difficulties than others because I haven't known how to handle different situations. If you charted his major surgeries and my career changes or major problems, there's a pretty solid correlation. 

This forum, and the associated studying and lab work has provided a much needed distraction. Refining sort of fits my personality. Every new part is a different problem that you have to think your way through. What reacts with what, and what doesn't, and how do you manipulate the reaction to your favor. I really can't wait until I'm able to give back a bit, but I know it'll be a while yet. 

Like I said, thanks.


----------



## upcyclist (Sep 19, 2017)

Godspeed! We'll be here when you get back.


----------



## butcher (Sep 20, 2017)

It is too bad we cannot manipulate all of the reactions around us in our favor, but if we could we would probably just make a mess of it any way. Hang in there.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 20, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> This forum, and the associated studying and lab work has provided a much needed distraction.


The forum has provided much needed therapy for many of us, including myself. I hope it continues to serve you well through your difficult time.

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 20, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > This forum, and the associated studying and lab work has provided a much needed distraction.
> ...



I can second and third that!


----------

